# Where are they now?



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

DeAngelo Collins, Lenny Cooke, Ousmane Cisse.

All were outstanding high schoolers and supposed to be pros. DOes anyone know where they are now or what happened to them? Any high schoolers we can see in the near future disappearing like they did?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Tony Key, as well...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Tony Key, as well...


When I was out in California a couple of years ago, I went to my cousins highschool guy and he absolutley dominated


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

DeAngelo Collins is trying to stay drug free.

Lenny Cooke is playing charity games and perhaps could end up on a street ball tour with And One or an organization like that.

Ousmane Cisse is playing in Russia still (I think).

And Tony Key played at Vincennes Junior College in Indiana this season...or at least he was supposed to have played there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

is cisse in russia?

what's the deal? i think he has to get snatched up sooner or later but couldnt he have found his way onto a better team?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I heard with Cisse, it has something to do with his shady guardian figure who completely controls his life. 

Sad stories, all of these.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Why would any of these guys turn down college? They must have known that they weren't going to be drafted, so why declare? If Collins was having drug problems, then that's a different story, but what was Cooke thinking!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Cisse is the shady figure, the Sixers waived him in the preseason because he failed his 3rd NBA physical. His knee is f-ed and might not heal if he doesn't stop playing for a year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Cisse is the shady figure, the Sixers waived him in the preseason because he failed his 3rd NBA physical. His knee is f-ed and might not heal if he doesn't stop playing for a year.


Yeah Larry Brown absolutley loves this guy and he would have signed him if he passed his physical, but his agent would not tell him about his banged up left knee.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

DeAngelo Collins - Drafted into CBA, but I don't believe he played. Signed with Darussafaka in Turkey in Dec 02' but contract was cancelled. 

Tony Key - Played for a LA Junior College in 01-02, that all I could find.

*Lenny Cooke - Played Streetball for Fat Joe in 02'. Drafted into NBDL in 02' but didn't play. Probably still playing in NY.

*Ousmane Cisse - Played for Lokomotiv Mineralnye Vody in Russia in 02-03. Signed by Harlem Globetrotters but got cut or something.


* These are the only two players that will make it in the NBA out of the four. Cooke will be a good scorer, it might take him a couple of years like Stephen Jackson but will be there. Cisse, if he ever gets 100% healthy, should become a good defender and rebounder, Elton Brand type but more athletic.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Dang, Collins would have gone to Michigan State too.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Here are there hieghts:

Lenny Cooke - 6-5
DeAngelo Collins - 6-8
Ousmane Cisse - 7-0
Tony Key - 6-9
Leon Smith - 6-9


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Spartanfan, Collins' school was USC but he didn't qualify (his SATs were below 800) that's why he declared for the draft.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I heard DeAngelo Collins was capable of being a mid first round draft pick based on his talent, but his life off the court prevented him from being drafted. Last year Inglewood H.S. played my H.S. team in the CIF playoffs, and Collins completely destroyed us single-handedly. He deserves to play in the NBA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> Here are there hieghts:
> 
> Lenny Cooke - 6-5
> ...


I think you have some of these heights listed wrong. DeAngelo Collins was closer to 6'11 than 6' 8, Ousmane Cisse is not 7-0 hes is 6' 10 tops. Tony Key is a Legit 7'0 and Leon Smith went about 6' 10


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

When he was drafted by Denver, at the teams physical..he only measured in at 6'6 1/4


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> When he was drafted by Denver, at the teams physical..he only measured in at 6'6 1/4


If you are talking about Cisse that was two years ago and hes has grown at least 3 inches since.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Beez where did you read that he grew 3''? 
Also Cisse's problem was that his game is based on his sick athletic ability and his knees were f-ed. Although if he just rested them the ligaments would finally heal.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Beez where did you read that he grew 3''?
> Also Cisse's problem was that his game is based on his sick athletic ability and his knees were f-ed. Although if he just rested them the ligaments would finally heal.


This past summer when he was on the Sixers Summer League roster. I was down there quite a few times and his measurements from that camp where 6' 9 3/4 or 7/8 however you want to put it. Those measurements where without shoes


----------



## Silent85 (Nov 12, 2002)

anyone have any info on Qyntel Woods, the lottery pick last year i havent heard anything about him since, man the tigers (memphis) really coulda used him


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

He wasn't a lotto pick, he was picked #20 or so by the Blazers. As for his status it's sitting on the bench...sometimes on the floor.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Qyntel Woods

6.2mpg 2.3ppg 1rpg .2apg


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent85</b>!
> anyone have any info on Qyntel Woods, the lottery pick last year i havent heard anything about him since, man the tigers (memphis) really coulda used him


Just think how awsome Memphis would have been if Wagner would have stayed and Qyntel & Amare would have made good on their commitments to Memphis.


----------



## Richard_McBride_ILL (Mar 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> 
> Just think how awsome Memphis would have been if Wagner would have stayed and Qyntel & Amare would have made good on their commitments to Memphis.



Are you crazy, posing a question like that, your lucky nobodies brains explode of an adreneline rush for just thinking of it........can you say final four? not to mention if Kendrick Perkins signs!!!

C: K.Perkins PF:AMARE SF:WOODS SG: WAGNER PG: It dosent even matter!!!!!


----------

